# Has anyone had an appeal to the permanent tsb  CAP upheld?



## Kate H (9 Jul 2016)

Sandra this is also the exact letter I received after my appeal was unsuccessful.  Word for word, apart from a different name.  It's very maddening.  Ill go to FSO next but have to admit I don't know how much power they hold over the banks, despite what Ger Deering said on Prime Time a few weeks back. The CAP and PTSB disgust me, feel like I've been made a fool of to have even bothered sending the CAP my appeal.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2016)

Hi Sandra

What was the nature of your appeal? 

Some have been upheld, but most rejected. 

It would be great to hear from some of the people who had successful appeals.

Brendan


----------



## Freshstart (9 Jul 2016)

I'd also be interested to hear what sort of appeals were upheld given that they are few and far between.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2016)

It's very surprising that so few have posted here about the outcome of their appeals.

As of July, there had been 118 appeals lodged.  So it must be more by now.

It would be very useful to know what sort of appeals were upheld and what sort were rejected.

Brendan


----------

